# Going Solo



## Clonkers (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi, 

I am 27 years old and I am seriously considering moving to Canada in 2012 or early 2013. I am prepared to go alone as I am very independent and would hopefully make new friends along the way. I find it quite easy to talk to strangers so I am not worried on that account. What petrifies me though is living arrangements and also stepping off the plane and being in a whole new world alone. Is it easy to get around and settle into some normality if I go alone? I met travelers in Oz who had travelled the world alone and I never thought I’d ever even considerate, but hey times change and now it’s time for me to change and get out of Ireland!! 
Anyone with any advice would be great. I also haven’t really got a clue which city yet, was thinking maybe Vancouver to start… 

Cheers


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Clonkers said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am 27 years old and I am seriously considering moving to Canada in 2012 or early 2013. I am prepared to go alone as I am very independent and would hopefully make new friends along the way. I find it quite easy to talk to strangers so I am not worried on that account. What petrifies me though is living arrangements and also stepping off the plane and being in a whole new world alone. Is it easy to get around and settle into some normality if I go alone? I met travelers in Oz who had travelled the world alone and I never thought I’d ever even considerate, but hey times change and now it’s time for me to change and get out of Ireland!!
> Anyone with any advice would be great. I also haven’t really got a clue which city yet, was thinking maybe Vancouver to start…
> ...


What type of visa are you planning to use to come to Canada? Assuming you don't have an occupation on THE LIST and no pre-arranged employment I suggest you read
International Experience Canada Programs


----------



## Clonkers (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks Auld Yin. 
I qualify for a working holiday visa for a year and I was looking at jobs on job sites and Craigslist and there seems to be quite a few jobs I could apply for.. I think the main part is where to go and start off my travelling/working...


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Clonkers said:


> Thanks Auld Yin.
> I qualify for a working holiday visa for a year and I was looking at jobs on job sites and Craigslist and there seems to be quite a few jobs I could apply for.. I think the main part is where to go and start off my travelling/working...


As you know Canada is a vast country. People immigrating here get their mind set on Vancouver because of it's milder climate and proximity to mountains and ocean. There's no doubt it's a very pleasant place to live, but it is/can be very expensive.
finding work will not be easy anywhere in the country, particularly if you're on a WHV.
Much Good Luck.


----------



## Clonkers (Sep 26, 2011)

I must admit, it is mainly the climate that is drawing me to VC
As you know Irish weather is usually grey and cloudy and raining, that I can cope with. It's the snow that I would have to get used to elsewhere and the cold. Last winter we had 2 weeks of snow, the whole country closed down, work closed down, roads were impassable and it was only 5 inches deep.. We're just not prepared for it here and there is panic buying once a drop falls, so I know if I am going to a much lower climate, I would adjust as it will be a lot easier to get around as it is a way of life. 
Toronto also interests me, but I hear this is also very expensive. Ireland is known also as a rip off country for everything, so I am sure the expense will probably be the same as my current living.. I will look into all aspects of it further. Most of my friends have now immigrated to Australia and Canada, mainly Oz and I feel it is something I should do and want to do. I like the fact that if I go to Canada, no one will know my business the minute I do it. Small town living is not for me anymore! 
Thanks for your wishes!


----------



## Fitch89 (Sep 27, 2011)

Clonkers said:


> I must admit, it is mainly the climate that is drawing me to VC
> As you know Irish weather is usually grey and cloudy and raining, that I can cope with. It's the snow that I would have to get used to elsewhere and the cold. Last winter we had 2 weeks of snow, the whole country closed down, work closed down, roads were impassable and it was only 5 inches deep.. We're just not prepared for it here and there is panic buying once a drop falls, so I know if I am going to a much lower climate, I would adjust as it will be a lot easier to get around as it is a way of life.
> *Toronto also interests me, but I hear this is also very expensive.* Ireland is known also as a rip off country for everything, so I am sure the expense will probably be the same as my current living.. I will look into all aspects of it further. Most of my friends have now immigrated to Australia and Canada, mainly Oz and I feel it is something I should do and want to do. I like the fact that if I go to Canada, no one will know my business the minute I do it. Small town living is not for me anymore!
> Thanks for your wishes!


Hi Clonkers, I've lived outside of Toronto all my life and I wouldn't let expense deter you. You're right that it is very expensive to live in Toronto, in fact I read today that a 300 sq foot apartment is for sale downtown for $200,000. I just want to say that Toronto is surrounded by a lot of different communities that are much more affordable and there is a great transportation system in place for commuters. If you google Greater Toronto Area (GTA) you should find a bunch of different cities that interest you.


----------



## CalifCanadian51 (Apr 13, 2009)

Going solo - A roommate situation may allow you to live in an area you wish to. I work on line and telecommunicate - my employer is on the other side of the country. It may be that you can also find solid work telecommunicating. 

Also, at 26, I drove across the country alone - I had a relative whom I had never met who let me stay there for a few months but then I left. It was like a nightmare I feared a foreign land where I could not communicate - but then you meet a few people - and realize people everywhere are basically alike and you make friends. Young as you are, this should be an adventure. Have a safety net. 

When I lived in my small town prior to traveling to Calif to live, I thought I was depressed when in actuality, looking back, I was just bored.

Do be careful. Have fun!


----------



## Clonkers (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you for your responses. I will take all of the suggestions on board... I have tried to stop thinking of it for the last few days as it is amazing how quickly a move abroad can consume your every thought!! I'll have to start saving first! 
I will have a look at the wider area of Toronto, thank you again.


----------



## oaxacakate (May 8, 2011)

Vancouver would be a good place to start - a bit more laid back than some of the larger cities in the East.


----------



## Krogl (Jan 16, 2011)

I've lived in Canada most of my life and spent many years in the western provinces including the cities of Edmonton, Vancouver and Victoria. If weather is what is driving you be aware it rains a lot in Vancouver, just like Seattle, however in Victoria there is 1/3 less rain. Vancouver is a large cosmopolitan city. My biggest gripe is the downtown area at Hastings and Main, and farther east, is full of addicts, and others less fortunate or down and out. One block west everything is fine. One block east, and well, be very very careful.

Victoria is on Vancouver Island. To get to the mainland is by BC Ferries (90 minutes or more depending on departure location and arrival) or planes. Some think it's too expensive to travel by ferry all the time whilst others wonder why the need to leave the island? 

I'd be happy to answer any questions you may have through pm's. I don't read the Canada forum often.


----------



## CalifCanadian51 (Apr 13, 2009)

Krogl said:


> I've lived in Canada most of my life and spent many years in the western provinces including the cities of Edmonton, Vancouver and Victoria. If weather is what is driving you be aware it rains a lot in Vancouver, just like Seattle, however in Victoria there is 1/3 less rain. Vancouver is a large cosmopolitan city. My biggest gripe is the downtown area at Hastings and Main, and farther east, is full of addicts, and others less fortunate or down and out. One block west everything is fine. One block east, and well, be very very careful.
> 
> Victoria is on Vancouver Island. To get to the mainland is by BC Ferries (90 minutes or more depending on departure location and arrival) or planes. Some think it's too expensive to travel by ferry all the time whilst others wonder why the need to leave the island?
> 
> I'd be happy to answer any questions you may have through pm's. I don't read the Canada forum often.



My grandmother lived in Surrey. There are many other suburbs that are close enough to Vancouver that travel takes under 30 minutes via public transportation, it would be worth the time to investigate. Pockets of areas are wetter than others. Barnaby, I believe, is geographically situated such that it rains much less. 

The fresh clean air, which fills the lungs with oxygen, immediately made me feel alive upon arrival to the area we speak of. Food tasted absolutely delicious. Exercising was great as the oppressive heat was rarely an issue. Close enough to US border to perhaps go shopping for cheaper things such as clothing or applicances if that applies today. 

I have taken in a room mate from China from Craigslist - Takes some research, confirmation to take in a stranger or go into a stranger's home. References and a quick background check may suffice. College campuses could also provide cheaper housing. Plus, you'll have the younger crowd.

Many options. I wish it were me - I cannot find the money to move right now but when I do, I am heading up there to live.

Safe travels.


----------



## Clonkers (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks Krogl. Victoria will be investigated.. I also lived in Victoria in Australia, loved that place so it is drawing  I must start a notebook with all the suggestions!
If anyone ever wants information on Ireland, I can give it by the bucket - load.

It is daunting deciding where to live in such a huge country. I can go from West to East in a car and back around 3 times a day at home and bump into my next door neighbour whilst there, so you can imagine the many queries I have..

I have also found out a colleague worked and lived in Toronto for 10 years, so I will have to ask here in a roundabout way all about it. I can't let on that I have any intention of going yet so hopefully she too can answer questions. 

I was looking at rooms to rent on Craiglist, and some of them are SHOCKING and the ones I like are quite expensive, but the wage for my job is comparable to mine now, if not a little higher which is good news..


----------



## GRINGOMAC (Jul 3, 2011)

What ever way the coin lands, you will find Canada a great place to live. Certain things you should look into though is your health care. If you can get Ex-pat insurance such as Blue Cross it would be to your advantage.

One of the great things living on the We't coast is that there is such a variety of things to do, if you smoke you may find Vancouver is too healthy for you though. In Vancouver people walk everywhere, it has a youthful community and the assortment of cuisine is fantastic.

First off some of the many things I noticed are, west coast living is very easy, flip flops, shorts and sun tan lotion most of the year. You will notice that the girls feet are perfect, no bunions, their teeth white and most have a wonderful way about them, they have a confidence and warmth. 

When I returned to Ireland a few years ago I found the cost of living expensive, mainly the regular food such as basics, ie bread and milk, but when you live here the prices are similar in the sense that buying a loaf of bread for $2 rather than 2 Euros you will find overall you get better value here. Housing is expensive but you may get to share a rental or find a friend to share with to make it more affordable.

Home maybe where the Harp is but I call this place home


----------

